# Dkfhs really discontinued?



## Ext789 (Dec 3, 2007)

The other guitarist in my band ordered drumkit from hell superior. then it went on back order, then he was told it was discontinued? Is anyone getting it or planning to get it? anyone have problems getting it to come in?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 3, 2007)

That's why torrents were invented


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 4, 2007)

Torrents are likely why it is discontinued.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 4, 2007)

I doubt it, they already would have dumped all the money into research and shit, the expensive phase was over. They're probably going to come out with a new product, or already have or something.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 4, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> They're probably going to come out with a new product, or already have or something.



Not yet, but soon.

Superior Drummer 2.0


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 4, 2007)

That looks sweet, and really expensive.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's why torrents were invented



30-ish gigs of downloading, no thanks


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 4, 2007)

hmm... if superior drummer doesn't have all the same sounds as dfh superior, i'll be fairly disappointed.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 4, 2007)

That's why DFHS is so reasonably priced on a lot of sites! Blow out stock


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 4, 2007)

Perhaps, here's an inexpensive alternative in the meantime.

rayzoon technologies


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 4, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> That's why DFHS is so reasonably priced on a lot of sites! Blow out stock



I haven't found that it even exists on a lot of sites


----------



## bobbyretelle (Dec 4, 2007)

holy shit that looks cool. haha


----------



## Matt Crooks (Dec 4, 2007)

Ext789 said:


> hmm... if superior drummer doesn't have all the same sounds as dfh superior, i'll be fairly disappointed.



They're supposed to be even better.


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2007)

JJ I wouldn't use the "T" word too much   frowns on it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 4, 2007)

I know, but discontinued is discontinued  If they aren't willing to sell it to you then I'd say it's fair game.


----------



## _detox (Dec 4, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> That looks sweet, and really expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 30-ish gigs of downloading, no thanks



Not exactly 30..more along the lines of 2-4gb.


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2007)

_detox said:


> Not exactly 30..more along the lines of 2-4gb.





> Features 4 double DVDs with 35GB data,



 yourself


----------



## Coryd (Dec 9, 2007)

I had GuitarCenter search other stores and they found a few copies of DKFH Superior. I order one for myself. I got the feeling 2.0 isn't going to have as metal of a touch as DKFHS does.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 9, 2007)

Coryd said:


> I had GuitarCenter search other stores and they found a few copies of DKFH Superior. I order one for myself. I got the feeling 2.0 isn't going to have as metal of a touch as DKFHS does.



Has it gone to blowout prices yet, or is it still around the $270 mark?


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 9, 2007)

Coryd said:


> I had GuitarCenter search other stores and they found a few copies of DKFH Superior. I order one for myself. I got the feeling 2.0 isn't going to have as metal of a touch as DKFHS does.



thats exactly what i'm thinking

how'd that work, did they have to call other stores and take time to do it or did they have it listed in another store in some computer database that only took them like a minute to look up?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 10, 2007)

_detox said:


> Not exactly 30..more along the lines of 2-4gb.



Thats EZ Drummer  

Takes about 2-3 hours to install DFHS.

Waste.


----------



## Coryd (Dec 10, 2007)

Ext789 said:


> thats exactly what i'm thinking
> 
> how'd that work, did they have to call other stores and take time to do it or did they have it listed in another store in some computer database that only took them like a minute to look up?



They just looked up the other stores and had them ship it to my house. It only took a couple of days to ship and it was around 270+tax. I am pretty sure that they still have a few out there.


----------



## smueske (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the preview announcements for the new product. You think DKFHS is expensive, wait till you see the new prices.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 10, 2007)

Dang, guess I'm stuck with my pirated copy of Fruity Loops


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't consider it that expensive actually, for what you're getting. I'm gonna see if i can get guitar center to find a copy somewhere ha. extra gig money should help pay for most of it if they can find it.


----------



## Shikaru (Dec 11, 2007)

I really like the fact that you'll be able to mix and match sounds from DFHS and EZDrummer with the new ones. I think that's a great idea.

I'd want to hear how it does metal before I considered it though, I like DFHS just fine as it is.


----------



## Coryd (Dec 11, 2007)

Since we are on the topic of DFHS.
I am building a new computer and i am thinking of getting Cubase 4 to use DFHS with. Just wondering if anyone could give their opinion of DFHS with Cubase or something better? and how easy it is to program the drums within the program?

Thanks to anyone who can give their opinion with this.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 11, 2007)

i only know how to use dkfh and ezdrummer with cubase le


----------



## smueske (Dec 11, 2007)

If you are using a VST host, which Cubase 4 is, it is really easy. You just load the plug-in, load the drums and tweak the microphones. The editor in Cubase is very straightforward and easy to use. DKFHS also has a midi learn function so you can even reassign pads to different keys on your midi keyboard.


----------



## Coryd (Dec 11, 2007)

smueske said:


> If you are using a VST host, which Cubase 4 is, it is really easy. You just load the plug-in, load the drums and tweak the microphones. The editor in Cubase is very straightforward and easy to use. DKFHS also has a midi learn function so you can even reassign pads to different keys on your midi keyboard.



Thanks for the reply!!! I have Cubase LE, but i think you have to have SX or higher for Superior and i have seen (in a GuitarCenter ad) that if you have LE you can upgrade to 4 for half the price. If it is as easy as you say, it sounds like Cubase is the way to go.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, guys !

I'm interested in DFHS or Superioir Drummer 2.0, too.

As far as I can tell, price difference is not very big, at least in Euro's.

So, why do you guys prefer the old version over the new one?

I'd expect the enw product to be at least as good, if not better than the previous one. That's why they'd make a new version, no?!

I hear people say, the new version may not have some drum sounds which are particularly good for Metal. Anybody know more about this?


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 29, 2007)

DFHS has the sonar kit, and it is unknown yet if superior 2.0 will still have the sonar kit.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 29, 2007)

Ext789 said:


> DFHS has the sonar kit, and it is unknown yet if superior 2.0 will still have the sonar kit.



OK, but why would it not have it?
Would it make sense to take out sometinhg of the new version?
Im# not asking to be a stick in the mud, but I'm seriously considering this.
And if I see I'd be better off with the old version rather than Superior 2.0, then I'd need to get DFHS soon, as long as it is still available in some stores.

I could probably still get a copy of DFH Superior on the internet, but I was wondering whether I should do that, or rather wait until Superior 2.0 ie released.

The souind demo's of both of them sound really awesome, but they have more Metal dome's for DFH superior, so IM' wondering whether Superior 2.0 will have less sounds for Metal drums, like it was mentioend before.

Should I get DFH Superioir while I still can, even if it's not a retail price, but the regular full prive (which is BTW about the same price Superior 2.0 will be)?


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 30, 2007)

Santuzzo said:


> OK, but why would it not have it?
> Would it make sense to take out sometinhg of the new version?
> Im# not asking to be a stick in the mud, but I'm seriously considering this.
> And if I see I'd be better off with the old version rather than Superior 2.0, then I'd need to get DFHS soon, as long as it is still available in some stores.
> ...



yea I think a lot of people are wondering if superior 2.0 will have less of a metal sounding kit. thats why people, like me, are scrambling to get dfhs before its gone completely  . We won't know for sure what kits superior 2.0 will have till it comes out. So I guess i'd suggest finding a copy of dfhs.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

Ext789 said:


> yea I think a lot of people are wondering if superior 2.0 will have less of a metal sounding kit. thats why people, like me, are scrambling to get dfhs before its gone completely  . We won't know for sure what kits superior 2.0 will have till it comes out. So I guess i'd suggest finding a copy of dfhs.



Thanks !

I get your point, but I'm just wondering, why is everybody thinking 2.0 would not have the same amount of drum sounds for Metal?
How come?
Is there some information anywhere on the internet regarding this?
I'd be really mad at myself if I got DFH Superioir now and then in a few weeks/months (or whenever 2.0 is released) to fin out, the newer version has got the SAME plus even more sounds than the old version.

It's a wicked situation, cos on the other hand, I'd be just as mad at myself if I waited until 2.0 is released and thne found out that it's true and it has got less drum sounds for Metal than DFH Superior, but then I may not be able to get the old version anymore....

so, either way....


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 30, 2007)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I get your point, but I'm just wondering, why is everybody thinking 2.0 would not have the same amount of drum sounds for Metal?
> How come?
> ...



yea I understand your dilemma. I don't think it says anywhere specifically that the sonar kit, that is the "metal" kit on dfhs, isn't going to be on superior 2.0. so that makes me unsure if it is going to be on there. I could also be totally wrong


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

Ext789 said:


> yea I understand your dilemma. I don't think it says anywhere specifically that the sonar kit, that is the "metal" kit on dfhs, isn't going to be on superior 2.0. so that makes me unsure if it is going to be on there. I could also be totally wrong



Hey, I e-mailed Toontracks customer service and asked them about it, so they told me that Superior 2.0 will have all different samples and not containd the sounds from DFH Superior.

So, it does indeed make lots of sense trying to find a store that still has the old version in stock, if you like the sounds.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 31, 2007)

There are some online places that had it at 30% of what it used to cost...


----------



## Rebourne (Jan 1, 2008)

Where? I really want to buy it before it's too late.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 1, 2008)

Depends, do a google search, I just searched for it in the UK and found a copy for 80£ and bought it.

A bit of websearching should point you to a shop that still has some in stock!


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 1, 2008)

If there's no Sonor, maybe we'll get something else like a high-spec Tama or something. I can't afford Superior Drummer 2.0, so i'll have to stick with DKFHS, but if Meshuggah can make an album with it then it's certainly good enough for my use anyway.

It'd be cool if they mic'd up & recorded some signature kits and drum choices from well-known drummers, and have them as presets that you can just load up with all of their individual drums available...like Portnoy's "Monster", Harrisons "Sonor" etc. I'm sure it couldn't happen, Portnoy's kit would take 6 years to record, but meh i can dream


----------

